
GoodRx Shares Data with Google, Facebook, and Others - llamataboot
https://www.consumerreports.org/health-privacy/goodrx-shares-users-health-data-with-google-facebook-others/
======
tzs
Note that they website will give you coupons without requiring that you sign
in to an account. It works fine in Firefox private browsing or Chrome
incognito mode too. This should let you get the discounts without giving away
much information.

If you want to give away even less, do it from a mobile browser through some
random open public WiFi network.

